
Announcing Git Kata - mildmelon
https://dev.to/slashgear_/announcing-git-kata-np0
======
jgtrosh
Antoine, this is superficial (I didn't look into the kata right now) but you
should go over the text once more :

> The basis was known but in practice.

> Very often users know how to manage but do rather obscure things.

> Often users know how to manage but do rather obscure things.

Also, AFAIK « trublion » is 100% french (but it's a nice word).

